# About.com- Study: Antihistamine Ketotifen Helpful for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I love to read about studies looking at novel treatments for IBS. A recently published study took a look at the effects of an antihistamine, ketotifen, on IBS. Ketotifen is a medication currently used to treat conditions such as asthma and allergic conjunctivitis. In addition to its antihistamine properties, ketotifen is also known as a mast cell stabilizer.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

